# Error: Syntax error, insert "while ( Expression )



## Kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
war vor langer Zeit auch schon mal hier wegen einem Problem, jetzt hab ich ne Frage zu meinem Code,
bekomme immer einen error "Syntax error, insert "while ( Expression ) ;" to complete DoStatement" das steht hinter meiner geschweiften Klammer.
Der Code ist:


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

      private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "A*R.ProductionS";

                  for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Test";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
      do { 
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try{
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  } catch (Exception e){
    	     JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
        	 Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
          while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  
    	  
      
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  } catch (Exception e){
          		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              	  Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
              while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
            
            int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  } catch (Exception e){
                		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                    	  Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
                	  while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
                  int Rest;
                      	  Falscheingabe = false;
                      	  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                      	  try{
                           Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                      	  } catch (Exception e){
                      		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                          	  Falscheingabe = true;
                      	  }
                         while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
      try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    	}
      
    		catch(NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
    			
    		System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    	    	      		            }
  
      
}
}
}
```

hoffe das jemand nen Vorschlag oder eine Lösung hat, also in eclipse hab ich das gemacht .

Danke schon mal 

lg
Hansi

Code wird bei zeile 118 rot unterstrichen und da is der error..
thx


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wie schon im letzten Thread totales Chaos.

Die Syntax einer do-while-Schleif ist:


do{

} while ();

Das ist der Fehler. Hinter der Klammer in Zeil 118 muss dein while kommen.


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wie die Fehlermeldung schon besagt, fehlt augenscheinlich die "while"-Bedingung der "do-while"-Schleife !

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fehlt in *Zeile 98* die schließende geschweifte Klammer vor dem 
*while**(Falscheingabe == true)**;*

Versuche ruhig auf eine saubere Formatierung/Einrückung zu achten, dann vermeidest Du solche (Flüchtigkeits-)Fehler

Gruß
Klaus

*EDIT*:  oops, Frank war schneller ... mal schauen, wer Recht hat ...


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

da haben wir wohl beide recht. Ich habe den Code jetzt nicht auf Sinn überprüft. Wo er die do-.while schließen will muss er selber wissen.
Es gibt ja auch zwei while() Anweisungen.


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnellen antworten also habs jetzt so gemacht mit while und so


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

      private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "A*R.ProductionS";

                  for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Test";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
      do { 
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try{
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  } catch (Exception e){
    	     JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
        	 Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
          while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  
    	  
      
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  } catch (Exception e){
          		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              	  Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
              while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
            
            int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  } catch (Exception e){
                		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                    	  Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
                	  while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
                  int Rest;
                      	  Falscheingabe = false;
                      	  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                      	  try{
                           Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                      	  } catch (Exception e){
                      		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                          	  Falscheingabe = true;
                      	  }
      {while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
      try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    	}
      
    		catch(NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
    			
    		System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    	    	      		            }
  
      
      }
     } while ();
}
}
```


----ich bin java anfänger, also bitte nich böse sein das ich das nich so kann 

danke nochmal und danke im voraus


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Also wie die oben schon gesagt haben: Dein Code ist ein totales Chaos! Einrückungen sind nicht einfach nur so zur Freude und freien Verfügung da! Bei deiner Formatierung ist es ein absolutes Wunder, dass du nicht in jeder zweiten Zeile einen Fehler hast. Gewöhn dir einfach eine simple Regel an:
Am Anfang übersteuere die Formatierung, die dein IDE (hoffentlich) automatisch macht einfach mal gar nicht.

Und zum Problem:
Du hast diverse nicht balancierte Klammern (eine typische Krankheit von unübersichtlich formatiertem Code). Ein Beispiel daraus:

```
do
{
	Falscheingabe = false;
	String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
	try
	{
		Laenge = Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
	}
	catch (Exception e)
	{
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
		Falscheingabe = true;
	}

while(Falscheingabe == true);
```

Hier siehst du auch, dass solche Sachen durch eine korrekte Formatierung sofort auffallen.


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

ich nix verstehen gut   

programmieren is doof... dauernd mach ich Fehler, ich muss noch viel üben.

Kannst du mir bitte noch einmal den ganzen Code schicken sodass er funktioniert.

Danke für deine/eure Hilfe

lg hanss


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, ich werde dir den Code nicht schicken, das hilft dir gar nichts. Was fällt dir in dem Codeausschnitt auf, den ich gepostet habe, wenn es explicit um _Klammern_ geht?


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Mai 2010)

Moin,

schau' Dir vor allem mal die Syntax einer "do-while-"Schliefe an  
Zu JEDEM "do" gehört ein "while" (und umgekehrt) inkl. korrekter Klammerung ! ! !

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Die_Sprache_Java/Die_Sprachelemente_von_Java/14.html#x61

Ich habe mal versucht, Deinen Code etwas besser zu formatieren, sodass man die Klammerebenen erkennt.
Dabei sieht man, dass bei Dir gleich mehrfach die Schleifenenden einfach in der Luft hängen ....


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
 
public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt
{
    private static Object myInt;
    private static String myString;
 
    public static void main (String args [])
    {
        String text = "A*R.ProductionS";
 
        for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)
        {
            for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)
            {
                if(j==2)
                {
                    text = text + "Test";
                }
            }
            text = text + "Code";
        }
 
        System.out.println(text);
     
        int Laenge;
        boolean Falscheingabe;
         
        do 
        {
            Falscheingabe = false;
            String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
            try
            {
                Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
            } 
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                Falscheingabe = true;
            }
// ===========================
// hängt in der Luft ! ! !        
while(Falscheingabe == true);
// ===========================
     
        int Breite;
        Falscheingabe = false;
        String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
        try
        {
            Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
        } 
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
            Falscheingabe = true;
        }

// ===========================
// hängt in der Luft ! ! !        
while(Falscheingabe == true);
// ===========================
             
        int Verschnitt;
        Falscheingabe = false;
        String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
        try
        {
            Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
        } 
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
            Falscheingabe = true;
        }

// ===========================
// hängt in der Luft ! ! !
while (Falscheingabe == true);
// ===========================
                   
        int Rest;
        Falscheingabe = false;
        String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
        try
        {
            Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
        } 
        catch (Exception e)
        {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
            Falscheingabe = true;
        }

// ===========================
// hängt in der Luft ! ! !
// überfüssige öffnende Klammer ! ! !
{while(Falscheingabe == true);
// ===========================

                         
        System.out.println(Laenge);
        System.out.println(Breite);
        System.out.println(Verschnitt);
        System.out.println(Rest);
          
        try 
        {
            myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
        }
        catch(NumberFormatException e) 
        {                       
            System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!");
        }
// ===========================
// soll hier erst die do-Schleife geschlossen werden ? ? ?
} while ();
// ===========================
}
}
```

Du musst Dir halt überlegen, wo Du wielange welche Schleife durchlaufen willst ...
So ganz habe ich die Logik allerdings nicht verstanden  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

da fehlt eine geschweifte Klammer ne geschlossene.. richtig? 

trotzdem bitte noch code schicken wenns geht, bidde

lg
hanssss


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Genau, da fehlt eine. Und das gibt es wie es auch vfl_freak oben gezeigt hat öfters. Nein, wir sind ja hier nicht da um deine Arbeit zu machen. Ganze vorgefertigte Codes gibts nicht, das ist ein Lernforum.


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

und registrier dich mal. Ist schon min. dein 2. Thread. Du schreibst dann immer unter anderem Namen. Dafür, dass du nur üben willst, wie in diesem Thread gesagt (hier), willst du viel von anderen gemacht haben.

Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Mai 2010)

kleenaa hat gesagt.:


> da fehlt eine geschweifte Klammer ne geschlossene.. richtig?


unter anderem ... siehe mein letzter Post 



kleenaa hat gesagt.:


> trotzdem bitte noch code schicken wenns geht, bidde


Nein, da gebe ich Cromon völlig Recht!
Wir machen hier nicht Deine Hausaufgaben ... und schließlich sollst Du ja was lernen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

ok danke,

also muss ich auch wenn ich egal wann ne While-Schleife hab immer davor das 
	
	
	



```
do
```
 setzten richtig ?

dankeeeee

lg hans


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Nein, alles was bei deinem Code das Problem ist ist das folgende:
Zu jeder { gehört eine }


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Mai 2010)

Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Nein, alles was bei deinem Code das Problem ist ist das folgende:
> Zu jeder { gehört eine }



auch, aber alles andere hängt vom Schleifentyp ab:

```
// entweder
while( <BEDINGUNG> )
{
    ... // tue irgendwas
}

// oder
do
{
    ... // tue irgendwas
} while( <BEDINGUNG> )
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Klar kann man entweder eine do-while Schleife oder eine while-Schleife machen, aber es gehört siche rnicht vor jede while-Schleife ein do


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

vfl und so danke, das ihr so viel geduld habt 


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

      private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "A*R.ProductionS";

                  for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Test";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
      do {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try{
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  } catch (Exception e){
    	     JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
        	 Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
      }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  
    	  
      
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  } catch (Exception e){
          		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              	  Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
      }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
            
       int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  } catch (Exception e){
                		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                    	  Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
        }while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
                  int Rest;
                      	  Falscheingabe = false;
                      	  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                      	  try{
                           Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                      	  } catch (Exception e){
                      		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                          	  Falscheingabe = true;
                      	  }
              }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
      try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    	}
      
    		catch(NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
    			
    		System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    	    	      		            }
  
      
      }
     }
```

also hab vor jedes while eine klammer gemacht und in der while schleife wie "VFL" meinte habe ich eine Anweisung also was er machen soll.. bei mir soll er prüfen ob jemand was Falsch eingegeben hat, jo.
wie gehts jetzt weiter ? 

DANKEEEESCHÖööHHNnnnn

LG
HANSIIIIIIIII hinterseher


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, jetzt formatier mal endlich deinen Code korrekt! Eclipse bietet dir genügend Möglichkeiten dazu. Wenn man deinen Code nicht Zeile für Zeile mehrfach durchgeht kann man nicht sagen, ob was fehlt oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall stimmts noch immer nicht, da du jetzt zu viele schliessende Klammern hast bzw. fehlende do's. Bevor du also den nächsten Post machst gehst du folgende Checkliste durch:
1. Formatiere deinen ganzen Code korrekt.
2. Prüfe ob jede öffnende Klammer eine schliessende hat.
3. Prüfe ob jede schliessende Klammer eine öffnende hat.


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

danke danke 

so programm funktioniert aber nur weil ich noch was hinzugefügt hab, schaut es euch bitte an.

wenn ihr beim Programm statt einer Zahl einen Buchstaben eingebt kommt ein error, bitte mal annschaun 


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

    private static final char[] Breite = null;
	private static final char[] Verschnitt = null;
	private static final char[] Rest = null;
	private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "A*R.ProductionS";

                  for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Test";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge = 0;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
      do {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try{
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  } catch (Exception e){
    	     JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
        	 Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
      }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  
    	  
      do {
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  } catch (Exception e){
          		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              	  Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
      }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
      do {    
       int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  } catch (Exception e){
                		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                    	  Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
        }while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
                  do {
                	  int Rest;
                      	  Falscheingabe = false;
                      	  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                      	  try{
                           Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                      	  } catch (Exception e){
                      		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                          	  Falscheingabe = true;
                      	  }
              }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
      try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    	}
      
    		catch(NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
    			
    		System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    	    	      		            }
  
      
      }
     }
```


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Cromon hat gesagt.:


> 1. Formatiere deinen ganzen Code korrekt.



*hust*. Deine Klammern und Einrückungen sind immernoch einfach wild durcheinandergewürfelt. Behebe das, dann schau ich mir den Code an. Vorher nicht.


----------



## kleenaa (31. Mai 2010)

hmm also hab code 1000000 mal durchgeschaut jetzt... hab ihn verschönert und jede klammer geprüft ob sie schließt, also jede offene hat eine geschlossene bis auf die letze, die musste ich machen


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

    private static final char[] Breite = null;
	private static final char[] Verschnitt = null;
	private static final char[] Rest = null;
	private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "A*R.ProductionS";

                  for(int i = 1; i<2; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<3;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Test";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge = 0;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
         
      do {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try{
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  }catch (Exception e){
    	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
          Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
          }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  	  
      do {
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  }catch (Exception e){
          	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
              }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
       do {    
       int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  }catch (Exception e){
                	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                      Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
                      }while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
         do {
         int Rest;
                  Falscheingabe = false;
                  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                  try{
                  Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                  }catch (Exception e){
                  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                  Falscheingabe = true;
                  }
                  }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
         	      System.out.println(Laenge);
         	      System.out.println(Breite);
         	      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
         		  System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
       try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    } catch (NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
            System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    }
      }
      }
```


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Du hast praktisch nichts verändert. Schon alleine die ersten paar Zeilen sind schrecklich.
http://pastebin.com/2rKcQM6S

das sähe korrekt formatiert so aus:
http://pastebin.com/KVZYnFUs

Also alle Klammern der selben Ebene kommen auf die gleiche Höhe, jeder neue Scope wird eins weiter eingerückt. Jetzt gehst du mal nach diesem Muster deinen Code durch und ersetzt alle falschen Formatierung gemäss dem Beispiel oben. Anschliessend gibst du noch eine detaillierte Beschreibung deines Fehlers und dann kann man mal schauen, was lost ist!


----------



## HackfleischGER (31. Mai 2010)

hab das jetzt mit pastebin gemacht


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

    private static final char[] Breite = null;
	private static final char[] Verschnitt = null;
	private static final char[] Rest = null;
	private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])
	{
	        String text = "A*R.ProductionS";
	 
	        for(int i = 1; i < 2; i++)
	        {
	                for(int j = 1; j < 3; j++)
	                {
	                        if(j == 2)
	                        {
	                                text = text + "Test";
	                        }
	                }
	 
	                text = text + "Code";
	               }

        System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
         int Laenge = 0;
         boolean Falscheingabe;
         
         
      do {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try
    	  {
          Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  }
    	  catch (Exception e){
    	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
          Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
          }
      while(Falscheingabe == true); 
     
    	  	  
      do {
      int Breite;
              Falscheingabe = false;
          	  String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          	  try{
              Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          	  }catch (Exception e){
          	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              Falscheingabe = true;
          	  }
              }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
 	    	  
 	    	  
 	    	  
       do {    
       int Verschnitt;
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  }catch (Exception e){
                	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                      Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
                      }while (Falscheingabe == true); 
                   
                  
      
      
         do {
         int Rest;
                  Falscheingabe = false;
                  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                  try{
                  Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                  }catch (Exception e){
                  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                  Falscheingabe = true;
                  }
                  }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
                         
                         
       
         	      System.out.println(Laenge);
         	      System.out.println(Breite);
         	      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
         		  System.out.println(Rest);
      
     
       try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    } catch (NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
            System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    }
      }
      }
```

sieht schrecklich aus find ich, weiß auch nicht mehr wie ich das machen soll das es dir passt 
naja... sollte wohl mal einfachere Aufgaben machen und mir Grundlagen annschaun...
danke
mfg hansiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon irgendwie faszinierend, dass du überhaupt nicht das machst, was man dir sagt, sondern es konsequent komplett igonrierst...

Und die Aussage ".. mir Grundlagen anschauen..." trifft komplett ins Schwarze!


----------



## HansHackfleisch (31. Mai 2010)

ich ignorier deins nicht, habs so gemacht blos weiss auch nich was du mit scoope meinst..
java is einfach nix für mich ... 

trotzdem danke für die Hilfe..... " traurig sei"

...bye


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Ich sag dir, du sollst den ganzen Code gemäss meinem Beispielausschnitt formatieren. Du kopierst das Beispiel rein und postest dann den genau gleichen Code wieder. Das nenne ich ignorieren.


----------



## 555555555 (31. Mai 2010)

http://pastebin.com/Mv1AaUNu


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Ja, diesen Code kennen wir jetzt mittlerweile zur Genüge... Wenn du nichts mehr weiter beizutragen hast lass ich das Thema mal schliessen.


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

... und genau wie im 1. Thread, 30 oder mehr Einträge in 2 oder 3 Stunden. Da bekommt man das Gefühl, über die Antworten wird nicht in Ruhe nachgedacht und/oder es gibt irgendeinen Zeitdruck.


----------



## fff (31. Mai 2010)

ja und?
ich programmier seit 1ner woche... also bitte -.-


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

Deshalb überlegst du vor deinen Antworten nicht und stehst unter Zeitdruck?


----------



## FrankBooth (31. Mai 2010)

Ein Grund mehr, nicht immer wild drauf los zu posten.

Mein Tipp:

Registrieren!
Buch lesen z.B. Javabuch oder  Java ist auch eine Insel
Netiquette lesen und dran halten!
und das Wichtigste:
nicht durch schlaue Kommentare im Forum, die Lust am Programmieren verlieren 

Grüße


----------



## Cromon (31. Mai 2010)

fff hat gesagt.:


> ich programmier seit 1ner woche... also bitte -.-





			
				ICanHazCheezburgaz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das war mein alte Test-Schulaufgabe...



Also eines von beiden ist ja wohl geflunkert, nicht? Wenn du sagst, dass du einfach bis morgen diese Aufgabe gelöst haben musst für die Schule geht man unter Umständen auch bisschen anders an die Sache ran, als wenn du repetieren und  lernen willst.


----------



## LOLSSSS (31. Mai 2010)

der CODE IS FERTIG.... fast... morgen wende ich mich zu den code zu bearbeiten das ich aus meinem eingegebenen zahlen ein ergebnis entsteht


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class SchulaufgabenTestgepimpt

{ 

    private static final char[] Breite = null;
	private static final char[] Verschnitt = null;
	private static final char[] Rest = null;
	private static Object myInt;
	private static String myString;

	public static void main (String args [])
	{
	        String text = "A*R.ProductionS";
	 
	        for(int i = 1; i < 2; i++)
	        {
	                for(int j = 1; j < 3; j++)
	                {
	                        if(j == 2)
	                        {
	                                text = text + "Test";
	                        }
	                }
	 
	                text = text + "Code";
	               }

        System.out.println(text); 
      
      
      
      boolean Falscheingabe;
         
      int Laenge = 0;
      do 
      {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
    	  String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
    	  try
    	  {
    		  Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
    	  }
    	  catch (Exception e)
    	  {
    		  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
    		  Falscheingabe = true;
    	  }
      } while(Falscheingabe == true); 
      System.out.println(Laenge);
     
      int Breite = 0;  	  
      do
      {
    	  Falscheingabe = false;
          String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
          try
          {
        	  Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
          }
          catch (Exception e)
          {
          	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
              Falscheingabe = true;
          }
      } while(Falscheingabe == true); 
      System.out.println(Breite);
 	    	  
 	    	  
      int Verschnitt = 0;	  
       do {    
                	  Falscheingabe = false;
                	  String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
                	  try{
                      Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
                	  }catch (Exception e){
                	  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                      Falscheingabe = true;
                	  }
                      }while (Falscheingabe == true); 
        System.out.println(Verschnitt);
                  
      
        int Rest = 0;
         do {
                  Falscheingabe = false;
                  String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
                  try{
                  Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
                  }catch (Exception e){
                  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Fehleingabe");
                  Falscheingabe = true;
                  }
                  }while(Falscheingabe == true); 
         System.out.println(Rest);
             
                         
       
         	  

      
     
       try {
    	    myInt = Integer.parseInt(myString);
    } catch (NumberFormatException e) {    		    		
            System.out.println("Erfolgreiche Eingabe. Vielen Dank!"); 
    }
      }
      }
```


Muhahaha sers


----------



## wergwerg (31. Mai 2010)

@ cromon

ich programmier seit 1ner woche und das war ne Test schulaufgabe  zum Üben ... 
was soll daran geflunkert sein?
wir üben das halt mit so test schulaufgaben als vorbereitung für kommende Tests...

jo, damit wäre alles gesagt,

man riecht sich 


sers


----------

